# Is Honda Civic the most popular automobile for todays youths.



## Manila-X

What do you think, is Honda Civic the most popular among youths especially Asian youths? Yes there are better ones such like Acura, BMW, Jaguar or Astron Martin but these autos are expensive. Honda Civic seems to be affordable and alot of them are juiced and are used for racing.

What do you think?


----------



## Vapour

Offtopic


----------



## Manila-X

Well I decided to put it here since it's about automobiles.


----------



## [email protected]

In Europe (somewhere else ?), the new Honda Civic looks like this:


























The Honda Civic Hybrid (designed from the American chassis):










The previous version:


----------



## Cloudship

Which Civic? The European Civic is different from the American Civic. I don't know which one they use in Asia.

Either way, It hard to say one car dominates a particular market.


----------



## Arttera

Yes, Honda Civic is the most popular , best little car and now most advanced


----------



## jlshyang

Asia's 8th Generation Civic looks like this.


----------



## Jue

It's a good car; I own one myself. Very reliable and cheap to maintain.


----------



## Rachmaninov

^^ Same here. Still running with good performance despite its age (over 8 years now!). I'll say it's popular among youths because it's affordable. Can't imagine youths buying F430s or Aston Martin Vanquish but the lucky ones might buy Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution or GTR Skyline.


----------



## kostya

It's expensive


----------



## Rachmaninov

^^ I'll say it's one of the most inexpensive half-racing car you could get, unless you have other suggestions?


----------



## Jue

That's if you want to race; the car itself is simply a great car. I would take a Civic over any other comparably priced model, especially American ones.


----------



## centreoftheuniverse

jlshyang said:


> Asia's 8th Generation Civic looks like this.


This looks like the Acura RSX (formerly the Integra) in the US.


----------



## centreoftheuniverse

I like the way cars look in Europe, small, discreet, pleasant and good for the environment unlike in America, where big, ugly, gas-guzzling cars and trucks dominate.


----------



## Rachmaninov

Seems to me that Peugeot is quite popular amongst youths too.


----------



## zergcerebrates

Well it all depends for those who can and cannot afford certain cars. In Los Angeles For those who are looking for cars below the $20K range I believe Civic is the most popular and the Scion TC. As for cars in the $35K-45K the Infiniti G35,Acura TL, Audi A4, BMW 3, and C class are the most popular and yes I'm talking about youths. As for those who are into the $45-$60K range, like me lolz... it'll be Mercedes, Audi and BMW.
Theres tons of Asian youths, especially the Chinese diaspora in LA that drive BMW,Benz and Audi its all over the place.


----------



## ryanr

centreoftheuniverse said:


> This looks like the Acura RSX (formerly the Integra) in the US.


It *is* the Acura CSX in Canada They dont sell it in the US.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

Yes it is. Every young fellow thiks of this cars as the starting car for them. The redesinged modle kicks ass.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

Your given choices maybe a bit to restricted, but I would say "definitely" because it is indeed one of the best selling sedan here in US. I would agree that most of youths today are very likely to suck into the fast and furious sentiment and Honda Civic has been long in the street racing scene. However, this is just my opinion, so don't take it seriously, cause I persoanl drive Honda Accord and it is a fine piece of driven machine! :cheers:


----------



## Bertez

The best.....93 civic hatchback.......who can beat that


----------



## Czas na Żywiec

Not a fan of Honda. I just recently bought a Chevy Cobalt and I love it. Small, great gas mileage, gorgeous console, couldn't be any happier.


----------



## spyguy

What about the Toyota Camry and Corolla? Aren't those equally popular? Maybe even the Ford Focus too.


----------



## fernan

Rachmaninov said:


> ^^ I'll say it's one of the most inexpensive half-racing car you could get, unless you have other suggestions?


*ALFA ROMEO 159*
European style   
It only costs 4000-5000 € more, in Europe, than Honda Civic 
http://www.alfaromeo.com


----------



## Manila-X

spyguy said:


> What about the Toyota Camry and Corolla? Aren't those equally popular? Maybe even the Ford Focus too.


They're both popular but they're not as fast as The Civic or Accord. Plus Honda's got a nicer body than Toyota.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

WANCH said:


> They're both popular but they're not as fast as The Civic or Accord. Plus Honda's got a nicer body than Toyota.


That I can totally agree! Faster and sleeker! :cheers:


----------



## card04

In the U.S. since the Fast and the Furious came out it seems like every youth wanted a civic, or any small Asian coupe for that matter. Over all I would say, the Civic, if not the most popular, would have to be in the top 5. Especially with the Eclipse being more expensive and Toyota ending the Celica. Scion in the future will be a pretty fair competetor, but hasn't really takin that big of a grip on the market because it is a new brand. I also see the American companies getting smarter and will start appealing to a younger consumer a bit more. Chevrolet did a good job with the Cobalt, especially with the SS, Ford needs something new, and the new Dodge Caliber to me doesn't really fit too well in this class, though it is an interesting vehicle, imo it would be more like a crossover vehicle. Thats my 2 cents on this topic


----------



## Cloudship

The new one is catching on real fast due to the styling, but I am hearing a lot of complaints over not being able to see the nose of the car, and that is causing some, ah, incidents. (This is the US version). IT depends upon what part of the states you are in. In many areas the high-school and college aged kids can't afford new cars, so they are looking at the older models and what they can get their hand on. Most of the smaller cars seem to be geared towards starting famillies - the new Civic and the Mazda seem to buck that trend, and I think that is helping their sales.


----------



## Manila-X

BTW, why is it that they don't sell Civic coupes in most Asian countries. I saw lots of them when I was in the US.










I prefer this over a sedan


----------



## D51

Mazda RX-8 is far better than Honda Civic


----------



## Rachmaninov

I love Civic's handbrake. It's just so cool man...


----------



## Cerises

Honda is popular amongst youths but I think that people who buy Hondas are more concerned with price, gas mileage, safety and also style. Personally I like some of the Hondas. Anyway... I just bought a Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited. But with gas prices soaring I'm beginning to regret this decision even though I love the jeep brand!


----------



## GNU

The Civic is actually the ultimate car for all pensioners. (no joke)

I think in europe the new Golf or some Peugeuts are far more popular.


----------



## Karim69

fernan said:


> *ALFA ROMEO 159*
> European style
> It only costs 4000-5000 € more, in Europe, than Honda Civic
> http://www.alfaromeo.com



What can beat european style?


----------



## Bertez

WANCH said:


> They're both popular but they're not as fast as The Civic or Accord. Plus Honda's got a nicer body than Toyota.


The 2007 Camry rocks the Accord............


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

Bertez said:


> The 2007 Camry rocks the Accord............


Whatever, you want to race on it!  
:jk:


----------



## Rachmaninov

Checker said:


> The Civic is actually the ultimate car for all pensioners. (no joke)
> 
> I think in europe the new Golf or some Peugeuts are far more popular.


I don't know. Golf and Peugeots are very popular in both Europe and Hong Kong, but in Hong Kong the Civic is more popular. I don't seem to see many civics around europe though, and I have to say I don't like the european version of the new civic.

It all depends on where this question is asked, and that's why I still haven't voted.


----------



## kostya

The most popular cars among youths today are relatively small and cheap. 

Examples:

- Seat Ibiza
- Ford Focus
- Ford Fiest
- VW Golf
- Fiat Stilo
- Toyota Corolla and...Yaris :lol:
- Peugeot 206
- Citroen C3 or C4 (both women cars in my humble opinion )
- Opel Corsa maybe..

or the more expensive ones,

- BMW 1-series
- Mercedes, you know which one 
- Audi A3
- Mini Cooper 
and others. 

For the price you get a GOOD Civic you can get something better I think.


----------



## GNU

Rachmaninov said:


> I don't know. Golf and Peugeots are very popular in both Europe and Hong Kong, but in Hong Kong the Civic is more popular. I don't seem to see many civics around europe though, and I have to say I don't like the european version of the new civic.


Well it depends where you are really. I could imagine that Civics or japanese cars in general are probably more cheaper in Asia than european cars because they are cheaper to import.(?)

Civics however are quite popular here in Germany.Of course the majority of cars here are german or european.
Nevertheless there was a study carried out in Europe which showed that the majority (?) or at least a fair share of the people who own a Civic are pensioners.
Thats the reason why the new Civic looks so futuristic because Honda wants to appeal more to younger buyers.

However, if you ask me I think that they have failed on that task.
I think that the new Civic is exactly the kind of car that the average pensioner is looking for. 
Mazdas and Toyotas are more popular with younger buyers here i guess.


----------



## Cloudship

In the northeast US, anyway, the old Civics (until this past year), were actually seen as a bit of a dowdy car - mostly by people looking for something more economical and reliable than fun to drive, and by older people who didn't want to drive a huge Crown Vic.

But of that list of popular young people cars, only three of them are even sold in the US.


----------



## Minato ku

kostya said:


> The most popular cars among youths today are relatively small and cheap.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> - Seat Ibiza
> - Ford Focus
> - Ford Fiest
> - VW Golf
> - Fiat Stilo
> - Toyota Corolla and...Yaris :lol:
> - Peugeot 206
> - Citroen C3 or C4 (both women cars in my humble opinion )
> - Opel Corsa maybe..
> 
> or the more expensive ones,
> 
> - BMW 1-series
> - Mercedes, you know which one
> - Audi A3
> - Mini Cooper
> and others.
> 
> For the price you get a GOOD Civic you can get something better I think.


Renault Clio too










The Peugeot 206 was remplaced in March 2006 (In EU)
_New peugeot 207_








_French cars_


----------

